# Do you have to pass every section?



## hoss42141 (Oct 8, 2011)

I took the NREMT and failed. Yes, I know shame on me, right? Well do I have to pass every section to pass the test or how does it work. Thanks.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 8, 2011)

No you only have to pass half of them...

"sorry i can't help you give birth I failed that section on the NREMT"

really?

I don't wanna come off like a **** but this isn't a job that you can only 'part way' pass it and get by. Well maybe you can but your doing your patients a disservice.

You have to pass every section of the NREMT to be certified.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, each section has to be passed independent of each other.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 8, 2011)

:excl: It's EMT basic... Remember, people call 911 when sh*t hits the fan... Theres no 912.. Rolling on by doing things halfa**ed isn't going to fly in this buisness. Yes, study ALL of it... Know ALL of it... Once you do that, you'll pass no problem. But these are the basics and you need to know all of it, remember... the NREMT is probably the easiest test you'll run into in this buisness. HA! I've had pre-employment tests that were 100x harder than the NREMT, plus this buisness is pretty competitive... you're fighting people that DO know this stuff for jobs, how can you compete if you don't? Study study study... h34r:


----------



## Sasha (Oct 8, 2011)

Of course you do. Why would you expect not to have to be at least a little knowledgeable about each section? On a call you cant go "wait wait... Hold on a minute i failed this part let me call someone who passed all sections."

Yeah most calls are BS but you have to be prepared for the ones that aremt

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------

